# Parkside Power Tools Lidl



## linkshouse (13 Apr 2017)

I thought I'd just mention the 20V cordless power tools I just bought at Lidl.

These were on offer at Lidl just over a week ago if memory serves and as we made our monthly trip to town yesterday and they still had some I had to buy them :lol: 

They had a circular saw, jig saw and drill/screwdriver. All take the same 20V lithium iron battery so I have ended up with three batteries that will fit all three tools which is a bonus.

I also bought the circular saw guide.

I've had chance to have a play with them this morning and they look okay. They're not Makita's but they look well made and seem to work well.

I tried the circular saw first on a 600mm wide 30mm bit pine table top (no it wasn't in the kitchen :roll: ) and it pretty much romped through that. It has a laser guide but I must confess to generally thinking these are bit of a gimmick. Should be fine for cutting up sheet material which is what my main use will be.

I used the saw guide and must confess to being less impressed with that as it is just a clamp on guide and it seems to me that one could do the same with a bit of wood and two g-clamps. Maybe I'm using it wrong, after all a never read the instructions  

Next I cut the same bit of wood with the jigsaw and a again it worked a treat. What I particularly liked was the tool-less blade change. Now my mains jigsaws are very old and maybe all modern jigsaws are like this now, so maybe that nothing new but I was impressed. 

Final little test was the drill. First off I picked a 32mm Flat wood drill and drilled a whole in the same bit of wood which it did fine. Next I picked a 10mm masonry bit and tried it first on some breeze block which I drilled to depth of about 25mm okay, then tried it on some stone which it didn;t make much impression on! To be fair though that is more a reflection on the drill bit than the machine.

So, at the moment I'm pretty happy with my purchases. Only time will tell how well they last but I don't expect to be working them overly hard given the nature of my hobby os hope that they will work out okay.

Phill


----------



## novocaine (13 Apr 2017)

> then tried it on some stone which it didn;t make much impression on! To be fair though that is more a reflection on the drill bit than the machine.



nope, thats the machine. it isn't designed to do such a task. drilling stone is a percussive task, any normal handheld drill (even with a "hammer action) isn't going to really make a dent in it, they simply don't have enough punch from the hammer action to do it.

don't worry about it, you could spend hundreds more and not have any improvement, if you want to drill stone, get an SDS . 

glad your happy with them, I'm always pleasantly surprised with parkside tools, I look my little battery powered soldering iron.


----------



## lurker (13 Apr 2017)

I wonder what the difference is (other than the obvious!) between these and the 18v versions they were selling last year?
I bought the drill & the circular saw, both are still working fine and have proved to be very useful.


----------



## lurker (13 Apr 2017)

novocaine":f9lx1gfu said:


> > then tried it on some stone which it didn;t make much impression on! To be fair though that is more a reflection on the drill bit than the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well my 18v one has been fine for drilling an odd hole into brick, but I conceed I'd normally use my mains bosch for this task.


----------



## linkshouse (13 Apr 2017)

novocaine":3ozcua3o said:


> > then tried it on some stone which it didn;t make much impression on! To be fair though that is more a reflection on the drill bit than the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, of course you're right. I have SDS (funnily enough also Parkside  ) and would normally never use a plain hammer drill to drill masonry but it seemed negligent on the "test" to not give it a try.

Phill


----------



## JanetsBears (13 Apr 2017)

I bought the 18v circular saw last year as I wanted a replacement for the manual saw I used to use for cutting up sheets of plywood in Wickes car park - works a treat. I didn't bother with the guide, just use a length of wood and a couple of clamps.

I found a much better supplier for plywood just before Christmas, while I was waiting for Axminster to supply a scroll saw. James Latham (http://www.lathamtimber.co.uk/) in Leeds, just off the M62 at Tingley, seems very good. Their top grade plywood is excellent and cost far less than the rubbish the diy sheds sell. They don't allow power tools to be used on site but there's a large layby just outside their front gate where they were happy to deliver my sheets to, ready for cutting to get them in the car. The Lidl saw saved me a lot of time and effort 

Chris


----------



## novocaine (13 Apr 2017)

I use my 18v combi (erbaurer I think) for brick all the time, but brick isn't stone.  note, I've killed a few doing this, the last one (titan)blew the hammer retention plate in to pieces.

you have to wonder where they are cutting costs to be able to sell them at this price, I assume it doesn't come with a case so there's some saving, maybe less reinforcement in the shell, cheap switches, sintered bronze bushings instead of bearings. but that surely is only half the cost reduction surely.


----------



## linkshouse (13 Apr 2017)

novocaine":30l6a7av said:


> I use my 18v combi (erbaurer I think) for brick all the time, but brick isn't stone.  note, I've killed a few doing this, the last one (titan)blew the hammer retention plate in to pieces.
> 
> you have to wonder where they are cutting costs to be able to sell them at this price, I assume it doesn't come with a case so there's some saving, maybe less reinforcement in the shell, cheap switches, sintered bronze bushings instead of bearings. but that surely is only half the cost reduction surely.



Nope, all three have cases.


----------



## novocaine (13 Apr 2017)

ok, so where is the saving? surely a bosch sticker doesn't cost that much.


----------



## porker (13 Apr 2017)

I don't think the major cost savings are in the bill of materials although there may be some. They would be in the fixed costs of running a place like Bosch with their European staff and premises providing support, big advertising budgets etc. I have a load of Bosch and Parkside and most is pretty good.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Claymore (13 Apr 2017)

......


----------



## martinka (14 Apr 2017)

I bought a Parkside Dremel clone, and I prefer using it to my Dremel. I actually bought it because I wanted a flexible extension, but that part is absolute rubbish. I ended up buying a Dremel one.


----------

